# Need small external



## Stephen swan (6 Apr 2013)

Firstly thanks for having me, a great new friend called edward told me about this community and i am so pleased i am a member.
I have just set up my first planted tank yesterday and am waiting for the ada aquasoil to cycle before i start planting up.
Meanwhile i need to find a small enough external filter that will be easy to hide behind the small 45x27x30 cube tank in my kitchen it needs to be something i can throw lilly pipes onto and something that is no deeper than 7 inches, doesnt matter how wide and has to be no taller than a foot say.
I looked at all the eheims models and the only one that might do it is the classic. i have a lid on this new tank so the eheim aquacompact would be no use because the tubes wont be long enough to bend round to the front or sides.It has to be something that can sit behind the back of the tank.
if anyone has the small version of the classic could you tell me the dimensions??


----------



## mafoo (6 Apr 2013)

I like the Tetra ex400. Got one on my 50l shrimp tank.  Mine runs whisper quiet as well.

-water flow: 400 l/h
-max. Pump height: 0.6 m
-filter capacity: 3.2 l
-for aquaria: 10 - 80 litres content
-power consumption: 230V/50 Hz 6.4 W
-dimensions: 21 x 20,5 x 26 cm (lenghtx width x height)
-3 year guarantee


----------



## Henry (6 Apr 2013)

My AquaOne Aquis 500 is running on my 24L tank very successfully. With a spaybar that has the holes enlarged the flow isn't too violent.


----------



## Stephen swan (6 Apr 2013)

good but both too big. really dont think there is anything small enough out there. all big clumpsy things.


----------



## lurch1000 (6 Apr 2013)

Boyu EF-05?

150 lph if that's enough. All Pond Solutions sell them. £20 rings a bell.


----------



## Henry (6 Apr 2013)

To give weight to lurch's post:
Aquarium External Filter 150 L/H Boyu EF-05 - All Pond Solutions

From what I've read, they're up to the job, just don't expect a mini eheim.


----------



## tim (6 Apr 2013)

If your looking for one with a bit more flow google the eden 501


----------



## Matt Warner (6 Apr 2013)

I'm using a TMC nano external filter on my 30l nano shrimp tank. It works a treat!


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2013)

Those little boyu's are... cheap.  I had one and it worked, but the impeller rusted up after I didn't use it for a while.  It was OK, just not brilliant.  I have a load of photos from 5 years ago (jeez, time flies!)

Index of /pics/aquatics/Tanks/Aqua40/BoyuFilter


----------



## Mitch (8 Apr 2013)

Hydor Prime 10 or 20. We have the prime 10 at ma tunbridge wells the are a really neat little package we are selling them at £40.99


----------



## Henry (8 Apr 2013)

Those Hydors look promising. Anybody had experience of them?


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2013)

Just reading a review here.  Seems to be a case of "does the job" with no frills.  An EX400 can be had for around £50 or so if you shop around.  I suspect the extra £10 would be worth it.  Heck, an EX600 can be had for £55 or so.


----------



## Mitch (13 Apr 2013)

they are pretty good. Manager at work uses one on a qubie 40 and im just cylcing mine for a 60l shrimp tank. Has the tiniest rattle but my 2078 is louder by far. If its not a bedroom tank i would definatly reccomend one if it is a bedroom tank......good luck lol. 

List of good:
Super easy priming (no stupid button)
easy to tank apart 
good filter basket for packing anything into
Nice and small and neat

Bad:
Small rattle noise 
Supplied hose is flimsy


----------

